# Brit moving to Alaska



## Mike83 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, new to here and never used a forum before so forgive me if I waffle on!  I wanted to reach out to British expats living in the US, particularly in Alaska. I am married to a US citizen and we have 2 children. My father in-law is moving within his organisation back to the US later this year and unless any drastic changes his destination is Anchorage. It is a really long and complicated story as to why my wife, children and I are going also but suffice to say I had some major issues with the UKBA this past year. Truthfully I have always wanted to go to the States and I think I am ready for this new part of my life. Now I have started all my relevant paper work with the US embassy here and hopefully everything continues to progress smoothly but I was hoping for advice from anyone else who has gone through this process, as well as the in's and out's of living in the US/Alaska  lane:


----------



## frosty80 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there! How did you get on with the move? I have started to Google AK and British expats, your post came up.
I have been in the Middle East since I was three, born in Wales. Long story short, my partner has children in AK and has been working abroad for the last two years. He wants to get back to his kids now. We're not married, but together 5 years. How are you finding life in AK?
Best,
KF


----------



## ceesma (Apr 26, 2017)

*Alaska*

Hi Mike,

Did you move in the end?


----------

